# 2217 Canister/90Gallon Fw



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

So I am running the eheim 2217 with the original filter media. Only thing changed had been the white filter pad. I find it doesnt seem to be removing the majority of the particles in the water. Is this due to under filtration or are there better medias I could use in my canister?

The substrate is crushed coral.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Is that all you have filtering the entire tank? It's most likely under filtration. An aquaclear 110 with just 2 sponges does wonders for mechanical filtration. For my 120g I have 2 Eheim canisters and the AC110 and it's crystal clear.


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

Under filtration most likely. Eheim 2217 is JUST enough for a 90G depending on your stock. Plus with crushed coral there is not much being trapped under to help out.

In terms of polishing the water and getting rid of fine particles or a haze. Pick up one of those ATI sponges and hook it up to a powerhead.

http://www.atisponge.com/Portals/0/Photos/Hydro-Sponge Pro.jpg

They're great for fry setups as well.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I currently use these in all my fry and grow out tanks.
I was considering putting on on the intake of my canister.
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

A bunch of White filter floss in your canister will clear the particles right up. They sell it at BA's or other LFS's... or you can just buy the batting stuff from any fabric/craft shop. Eventually you might wanna grab yourself a bigger filter though too. Or just another one and run both.

Personally I think throwing a sponge filter inside your tank will be ugly, but if its a fishroom tank or a fry tank or something then who cares how it looks..


----------

